# Best TV For Gaming Online I Have 3 Options



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

Below are the 3 TV`s i can afford now the hard part is which one would be the best for online gaming on xbox live etc, looking for good refresh rates for best performance but i have no idea how to work it all out im completly lost.

if anyone can help out it would be much appreciated, thanks.

*Toshiba 40L1333 40 Inch Full HD 1080p LED TV:*
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Pro...1/c_3/3|cat_33008651|Televisions|33017148.htm

*Sony KDL32R423 32ins HD Ready Freeview HD LED TV:*
http://direct.asda.com/Sony-KDL32R423-32ins-HD-Ready-Freeview-HD-LED-TV/000580186,default,pd.html

*Samsung F4500 43ins HD Ready Plasma TV:*
http://direct.asda.com/Samsung-F450...id=b6a0f68a-1e21-428b-9a03-fe1cf6356f99#close


----------

